# A couple pots



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

Got these two finished up last night. Last coat of finish dried and glued them up this morning. 

Both stabilized and glass over glass. 


Ycb-



 

Curly maple (Pic doesn't show curl well... It's the curliest I've ever turned)-

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 18, 2015)

Both nice Jonathan, but that YCB steals the show and I imagine it will be a quick seller for ya .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking good. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah that cornbread is the bomb. Nice clean holes there Jon well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

This one is my favorite... Just gotta finish it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ron Davis (Feb 18, 2015)

The two are real nice But I LOVE The laminate !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

I loved it too, until I realized my glue joints didn't line up :(. May give it another shot tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2015)

Sexy! . The YCB is a show stopper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 22, 2015)

That laminate is cool! It took me a bit to notice what u were referring to with "missed the glue line" :) still looks awesome!


----------

